# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. - SERVICIO DE MAQUILA DE GRANOS, SEMILLAS Y FRUTAS

## Jose Sokolich

*Soluciones y servicios Katy S.A.C., es una empresa legalmente constituida y dedicada a la molienda, tostado, laminado, extruido, popeado y mezclado de granos 100% naturales, tales como lúcuma quinua, kiwicha, maca, soya, linaza, chía, trigo, maíz, etc. Nuestros equipos y personal altamente calificados en manipulación de alimentos nos permiten llegar a un mejor servicio hacia nuestros clientes como también la rapidez en la atención.Contamos con una planta en proceso de obtener la certificación de BUENAS PRÁCTICAS DE MANUFACTURA lo cual nos permite ser una de las mejores empresas en cuanto a los servicios que prestamos, de ser necesario ponemos a su disposición muestras de nuestro producto terminado.Esperamos cumplir con sus expectativas, si tuviera alguna duda o necesitara alguna cotización no dude en escribirme a este correo o llamar a los número que le expongo en la firma. 
Por favor interesados pueden contactarse conmigo  José Sokolich Business Development Manager SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. Av. Lurigancho 644 Ascarruz Bajo, Alt. crda. 9 Próceres de Independencia- Lima RPM #934801969
Email: ventas.soseka@gmail.com* Temas similares: SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. - SERVICIO DE MAQUILA DE GRANOS, SEMILLAS Y FRUTAS SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. - SERVICIO DE MAQUILA DE GRANOS, SEMILLAS Y FRUTAS SERVICIO  DE LIMPIEZA DE SEMILLAS, MENESTRAS Y GRANOS DE TODO TIPO servicio de maquila de granos de quinua en sus diversas variedades Solicito servicio de maquila en polvo y goma de tara

----------

